# Αστυνομικοί [και άλλοι] ληστεύουν μετανάστες κατ' οίκον



## Costas (Jan 19, 2012)

(tvxs)

Αστυνομικοί ληστεύουν μετανάστες

«Κύκλωμα αστυνομικών και άλλων «κατοίκων» πλουτίζει συστηματικά τους τελευταίους έξι μήνες στην περιοχή της Αχαρνών και στους πέριξ δρόμους μπαίνοντας σε σπίτια και αρπάζοντας ό,τι προλάβει. Το ίδιο κύκλωμα μάλιστα εμφανίστηκε 3 φορές πριν από επιχείρηση σκούπας της ΕΛΑΣ με την Δημοτική Αστυνομία ζητώντας χρήματα, ώστε ...να αποφύγουν την επίθεση οι μικροπωλητές», σύμφωνα με την Κίνηση Ενωμένοι Ενάντια στο Ρατσισμό και τη Φασιστική Απειλή.

«Το φαινόμενο έχει γενικευτεί τους τελευταίους 4-5 μήνες», δηλώνει στο tvxs.gr ο Πέτρος Κωνσταντίνου, προαναγγέλλοντας τη διεξαγωγή συνέντευξης Τύπου με τη συμμετοχή μεταναστών οι οποίοι έχουν πέσει θύματα ανάλογων πρακτικών από αστυνομικούς. «Πρόκειται για τους ίδιους αστυνομικούς οι οποίοι ζητούν από μετανάστες μικροπωλητές ποσά ύψους 700 ευρώ για να μην προβούν σε επιχείρηση - ‘σκούπα’», προσθέτει.

Όπως αναφέρεται στον ιστότοπο της Γενικής Αστυνομικής Διεύθυνσης Αττικής (ΓΑΔΑ), η επιστολή - καταγγελία «υποβλήθηκε σήμερα (18-01-2012) από τον Αρχηγό της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας, Αντιστράτηγο Νικόλαο Παπαγιαννόπουλο, στον Εισαγγελέα Πρωτοδικών Αθηνών, προκειμένου να διερευνηθούν τα στοιχεία που επικαλείται, σχετικά με παράνομες ενέργειες αστυνομικών».

Η υπόθεση συγκεντρώνει το ενδιαφέρον και της Κίνησης Πολιτών για το Κέντρο της Αθήνας (ΚΙΠΟΚΑ), δικηγόρος της οποίας δραστηριοποιείται για την ανάδειξη ανάλογων υποθέσεων.

Ο δημοτικός σύμβουλος της Αθήνας θέτει το θέμα σε γνώση του υπουργού Προστασίας του Πολίτη Χρήστου Παπουτσή και αναφέρεται σε δύο περιστατικά ως παραδείγματα της δράσης του φερόμενου κυκλώματος:

«Την Τετάρτη 11 Γενάρη εισέβαλε σε σπίτι σπάζοντας την πόρτα. Πέντε αστυνομικοί συμμετείχαν σε αυτή την επιχείρηση. Στο σπίτι άρχισαν να σπάνε ντουλάπες ενώ οι ένοικοι τους είπαν «έχουμε κλειδιά για να τις ανοίξετε». Βρήκαν κουτιά με τσιγάρα και 600 ευρώ που τα πήραν χωρίς να συμπληρώσουν κανένα έντυπο κατάσχεσης. Πήραν πιστωτικές κάρτες με τους κωδικούς και αμέσως μετά απέσυραν 700 ευρώ από ΑΤΜ! Τραυμάτισαν με γροθιά στο μάτι άτομο. Επρόκειτο για την τρίτη φορά που τους ζήτησαν λεφτά το τελευταίο μήνα».

«Στις 9/11, η ίδια ομάδα μπήκε σε άλλο σπίτι και ζήτησε να της δώσουν 1500 ευρώ. Ο ένας μετανάστης θορυβημένος άρχισε να μαζεύει από όσους μετανάστες βρίσκονταν εκεί χρήματα και έφτασε στα 1145 ευρώ. Τότε, τον κατέβασαν κάτω με χειροπέδες και τον έβαλαν σε αυτοκίνητο και τον τριγύριζαν για να περάσει η ώρα μέχρι να βρεθούν από άλλους τα υπόλοιπα λεφτά! Στη διαδρομή μάλιστα οι αστυνομικοί ήταν ιδιαίτερα εκδηλωτικοί δείχνοντας τα σημεία απ΄όπου μαζεύουν χρήματα από δραστηριότητες πώλησης ηρωίνης, χασίς κλπ!».

Σύμφωνα με τον Πέτρο Κωνσταντίνου, είναι γνωστό το όνομα του ενός αστυνομικού, όπως επίσης και οι αριθμοί των πινακίδων των αυτοκινήτων. Ο ίδιος κάνει λόγο για «ασυλία που έχουν εγκληματικές ρατσιστικές συμμορίες της περιοχής με τα καθημερινά πογκρόμ που ξεκινάνε στις 6.30μμ από την Πλατεία Αττικής και ολοκληρώνονται μετά από 5 ώρες με χτυπήματα με ρόπαλα και κλοπές ατομικών ειδών μεταναστών στην πόρτα της Εκκλησίας του Αγ.Παντελεήμονα χωρίς να έχουν εντοπιστεί πασίγνωστα πρόσωπα που επιδίδονται καθημερινά σε αυτές τις εγκληματικές ενέργειες».


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2014)

Όπως εξακριβώθηκε από την έρευνα, ο 49χρονος αρχιφύλακας και ο 36χρονος ιδιώτης γνωρίζονταν με τον επιχειρηματία και ενεργούσαν για λογαριασμό του, προκειμένου να εξαναγκάσουν τον αλλοδαπό υπήκοο να αποχωρήσει από την επιχείρησή του, χωρίς να του καταβάλει δεδουλευμένα ύψους 23.900 ευρώ.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231337147

Τρέχα γύρευε πόσες παρόμοιες υποθέσεις δεν φτάνουν ποτέ στο αστυνομικό δελτίο.


----------



## Costas (Jul 25, 2014)

Διάβασα την πρώτη ανάρτηση νομίζοντας ότι ήταν αλυσίδα με τη δική σου, τωρινή, και λέω "πωπώ, ακόμα συνεχίζεται αυτή η κατάσταση εκεί!", και μετά πρόσεξα το χρόνο ανάρτησης καθώς και το ότι ο αναρτήσας ήμουν...εγώ! :laugh:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 25, 2014)

Costas said:


> απέσυραν 700 ευρώ από ΑΤΜ!


:laugh:


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2014)

Αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση. Ζητάνε 700 ευρώ από τον έναν, κάνουν ανάληψη 700 ευρώ από τους άλλους. Τι στο καλό, το τυχερό τους νούμερο είναι το 700;


----------

